# Good evening from Sydney, Australia



## bassballz (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi all,

I found this forum through a Google search about orchestral sound libraries and how they can be effectively used in a DAW.

I'm a fellow who has played keyboards and bass starting in the mid 1960s with classical piano. My perfect pitch got the better of me and I gave these lessons away after 7 years of "rulers over knuckles" because I tried to play by ear without the looking at the music. I've performed in bands for an extended period of time since 1973 until I had a couple of life changing health setbacks starting in the late 1990s. Started getting back in music a few years ago buying a lot of gear until recently when I became interested in media composition through watching YouTube videos of the chaps from Spitfire Audio in action. Man, those guys are truly inspirational but I'm sure there are many others out there like them too. Anyhow, I really look forward to listening and learning how to properly configure and get the best out of my new home studio equipment, many plug-ins and of course, participate in conversations about meaningful and relevant topics.

Take care and stay safe,
Wayde
Sydney, Australia


----------



## I like music (Oct 1, 2021)

bassballz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I found this forum through a Google search about orchestral sound libraries and how they can be effectively used in a DAW.
> 
> ...


Welcome. Throw your wallet away before reading more threads. Lots of good advice on here.

PS Wish I had perfect pitch (or do I?)


----------



## bassballz (Oct 1, 2021)

I like music said:


> Welcome. Throw your wallet away before reading more threads. Lots of good advice on here.
> 
> PS Wish I had perfect pitch (or do I?)


Thanks very kindly for the welcome, and of course, your advice


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 1, 2021)

G'day and welcome! Lots of very helpful guys n gals around, I'm sure you'll enjoy your time here!


----------



## gyprock (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome. I'm from Erko, Sydney.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi mate! A very warm welcome here, I think you’ll feel right at home here! Greetings from The Netherlands!


----------



## bassballz (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks very kindly for your warm welcomes


----------

